# Greenup 11-14-11



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished down on the rocks on the Ohio side last night,got ten nice keeper sauger including one walleye.Four were caught on 1/8 jig with chartreuse tail with six caught on 1/4 jig with white tail.This bunch were much larger than most limits.
Jake


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Were you fishing while the Wildlife folks came in with their 'shock boat'?
I was up along the wall last night and ended up catching 6. 3 large, 3 small. I didn't want to fillet 3 fish, so I threw them back.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

that good to hear jake glad you got on them.im going to try it in the morn. back on ky side been doing good over there to


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

just looked at the noaa report for greenup looks like walkway will be under water after tom. up to 39" by fri. hope the sauger dont vanish like they did last nov when river got up


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Shocking crew were there,came up to where I was fishing then went to the Kentucky side,came back after an hour or so.They started on the Ohio side down where the steep rocks start,too far away to see what they were bringing up.With the water coming up will probably try the Kentucky side next trip.
Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

With the river coming up what can the river level get to before a person shouldn't be on a boat at the dam. I have heard that sauger have been caught when water was up in the trees? When the water is high is it better to fish KY side rather than Ohio side?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the Kentucky side better when the water is high .Don't normally take pictures of fish caught but did this bunch.
Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

So what does the level needn't be under in order to take a boat? 

Those are some nice fish!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i would not try it over 20" myself from a boat.the lower walkway is underwater at17ft upper one at 21ft on oh side.i fish the rocks on both sides up to around 35ft.when its up the oh side is i do good down around the point.kyside is good on the rock point at the end of long wall.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

was up theree today and the water had came up about 7-8 ft since yesterday, talked to 3 fisherman on the ohio side, 1 guy had caught 1 in 2 hours , other two guys were way downstream past the point and and caught nothing but a catfish .. 2 guys in a pontoon reported nothing , looks like the conditions are not good and not going to improve for a while MD


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

was that you manitoudan fishing down on the point the pontoon left about 11 the bite was fast on ky side.from where i was it looked like the curent was strong over there


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice catch Jake..


----------

